# Rail Bash @ APBCdogs March 20th M.V.B Show-Pull-Hang near Orlando Florida



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*APBC WEIGHT PULL
OFFICIAL RAIL CART COMPETITION REG. $10 (Pulls starting @ 10am)
*Steel rail cart will be on a carpeted raised platform
*Dogs must pull the cart and weight a total of 15 feet in 60 seconds
*3 fouls allowed in competition pulls

WEIGHT DIVISIONS
50LBS AND UNDER -MALE/FEMALE
51LBS AND HIGHER -MALE/FEMALE

SCORED BY MOST WEIGHT PULLED

ALL DOG WILL BE SCALED @ REGISTRATION
-Rail Cart practice $5 (before and after competition use all day)
-Practice Pull equipment(Harnesses, drag sleds and wheel cart) use $2
*

Old rails pics..XL rail are here building new platform now


----------

